# Deathwatch ebook series



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys!

You think the deathwatch series (shorts online) will eventually be published in a book or novella?

Thanks!


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I assume so. And I assume that, a year later, they'll release the same book again, but with one more quick read that's only available in that full-price re-release.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

As a print anthology? Hopefully. But even if so, will it be an affordable one, or a grossly overpriced Limited Edition?

Either way, I just hope they go an entirely different direction with the cover art.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The latest one is up:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/known-unknown-eshort.html










Oh merciful Emperor, it burns! When you just thought the art for the deathwatch series couldn't sink to a new low. They yet manage to surpass my expectations!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Hahaha, this shit is hilarious. I'm actually looking forward to the series purely to see what artwork they come up with.
Why do all these Space Marines have Alopecia Universalis? They don't even have eyebrows or eye lashes.* 

Actually, that picture looks a lot like my AV. I wonder if the artist deliberately copied it in homage to my posts.
*


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahah that literally made me laugh out loud. I can't tell if the artist is just trolling us now or not.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I can see 3 reasonable possibilities.

1. BL are offering such a paltry amount of money for the artist to make these pictures that s/he simply doesn't see any point in spending any real time or effort on it.

2. The amount of time given to produce the images is too tight to really produce anything polished.

3. The artist is good friends/a relative of someone at BL and gets these commissions because of who s/he knows and not due to their artistic ability.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

God, that looks like a weird bird-fish mutant that got made fun of, even by the other bird-fish mutants at its school.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a very strange feeling that this will be a terrible re-print...


----------

